# Every customer is a potential suspect...



## Carol (Jul 8, 2006)

Recently I was in conversation with another person and heard a quote that was attributed to Mr. Parker.  The quote was (I'm paraphrasing) "Treat every customer as a potential suspect."

The purpose of the quote was then explained as a warning to new school owners...that not everyone that walks through their front door is necessarily going to hae good intentions.

While the advice seems reasonable enough,  I have not heard a quote of this sort attributed to Mr. Parker anyplace else.

OUt of sheer curiosity, does anyone know if Mr. Parker said that (or something similar)?


----------



## Drac (Jul 8, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> paraphrasing) "Treat every customer as a potential suspect


 
True..There was this wanna-be cop from up near here that was attempting to join  any police training organization or MA discipline that offered training to cops..He was a convicted felon and those that put the word out on him said he was up to no good..Mr Parker is correct...


----------



## Brother John (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm no official or authoratative voice on what Mr. Parker did or didn't say, but I know that many of the things that Iv'e heard much much More authoritative voices say "Mr. Parker said......." were Not Ed Parker originals.
For instance, similar to the saying that you bring up, I've heard it told that Mr. Parker said:
"Keep your friends close and enemies closer!"
Which is not only wise, but is (from my understanding) originally from "The Godfather" movies.

Something to think about: Maybe Mr. Parker was simply re-using an appropriate quote from some other source.

Your Brother
John
BTW: Treating those who come in off the street w/a measure of suspicion is WISE!


----------



## Carol (Jul 8, 2006)

Makes sense to me.  Thanks very much gents!  :asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 8, 2006)

Regardless of its source, it is sound advice!


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 9, 2006)

Brother John said:
			
		

> "Keep your friends close and enemies closer!"
> Which is not only wise, but is (from my understanding) originally from "The Godfather" movies.


 
I think one of the sources for this particular sentiment, if not the actual quote was Nicolo Macchiavelli, in his written advice to 'The Prince'. 

A very spooky book, when read and absorbed.


----------



## Brother John (Jul 9, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> A very spooky book, when read and absorbed.


No Doubt!!

Your Bro.
John


----------

